# JsPLAYn'z venture into Vaping



## JsPLAYn (24/2/16)

Hey guys/girls 

So yeah I've introduced myself and had another thread about drilling my newbie pen style ego c twist.. well now I can say blah blah blah  

I've now entered the MOD world and started off with an evic vtc mini in the grey colour accompanied with an ijust2 tank.. reason is before I dwell into rebuildable and drippers land etc.. I want for now to stick to commercial coils 

What I want to knw.. is anyone using same setup .. just looking for some pointers to get best flavour and cloud production 

All input will be appreciated 
Thanks 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/2/16)

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305 (24/2/16)

I used that setup for a little, with kanthal coil in, good flavour production, i did not make use of the air flow adjuster silicone ring, max airflow does well with that tank

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/2/16)

Ok awesum.. I had it open.. then closed it a bit but increased to 30watts and it's extremely flavoursome   

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (26/2/16)

Any opinions in good commercial coil tanks that dnt need so much priming like ijust2. . Or a solution to the priming problem of ijust2 coils 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

jsplayn said:


> Any opinions in good commercial coil tanks that dnt need so much priming like ijust2. . Or a solution to the priming problem of ijust2 coils



If you consider the iJust2 tricky to prime, do not consider any tank using the the new ceramic coils. About 5 or 6 drops into the top and a dab on each hole where the wicking is exposed is plenty to almost vape immediately on most commercial coils. Nobody wants to wait 5 minutes after changing a coil.
What method did you use that you consider the iJust coils a problem ? I never had an issue on the 0.5 ohms and they last quite a while too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/2/16)

I do prime it that way .. but that's only when I ad a new coil.. but it's almost like it's nt self priming for continuous vaping.. After 3 good pulls I have2 close air and suck on drip tip. . When I do that I see bubble rush out or coils section which means coil is soaked again for a good 3 more pulls.. and that's the issue I have.. if I attempt 4th without that method I get a dry hit.. so now that I'm used it I dnt get dry hits any more coz it become so part of me lol.. btw I use the 0.3... what's the diference between this and the 0.5 on overall flava and cloud

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## ET (28/2/16)

jsplayn said:


> Any opinions in good commercial coil tanks that dnt need so much priming like ijust2. . Or a solution to the priming problem of ijust2 coils
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



Horizon Artic mini or aspire cleito tanks. Both rock the flavour, arctic mini does clouds also


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/2/16)

jsplayn said:


> I do prime it that way .. but that's only when I ad a new coil.. but it's almost like it's nt self priming for continuous vaping.. After 3 good pulls I have2 close air and suck on drip tip. . When I do that I see bubble rush out or coils section which means coil is soaked again for a good 3 more pulls.. and that's the issue I have.. if I attempt 4th without that method I get a dry hit.. so now that I'm used it I dnt get dry hits any more coz it become so part of me lol.. btw I use the 0.3... what's the diference between this and the 0.5 on overall flava and cloud
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


I don't have experience with this coil, but that is not normal operation for most ecig devices. What juice are you using. High VG juices (thicker) can contribute to this kind of problem, as the coil burns the juice quicker than the tank, coil holes, and/or cotton can provide to the coil. You may need to also check what wattage the coil you have installed is rated for. If you are vaping above the suggested wattage, you will get dry hits, and may cause damage to the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/2/16)

So I was offered this hobo v2 dripper and man this is good lol.. coil with SS running ss temp mode on 35 watts. .nice flavour

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/2/16)

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

It could be that the juice you use on the iJust2 is a very high VG blend, which is sometimes problematic with specific tank / coil combos. I normally have a 50/50 juice in there, but I have used 70/30 in there as well. I'm currently using a 65/35 menthol which has no issue wicking either, but as I said, it's on the 0.5 ohm coils and using the iJust2 battery.
The 0.3 ohm coil is rated at 30-60W and the 0.5 ohm at 30-100W so it should be good to use on most mods.

I'm into vaping for the nic fix, not the clouds but I do chain vape this sucker in traffic like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/2/16)

Lol me too.. I haven't touched a cig in 6 weeks so yeah its working for me.. its 70/30 I'm using but u heard u can puncture the cotton for faster absorption so I did it.. so far so good.. let's see how long it holds up.. I have the dripper also now for some good flavours at home chill time.. but might go crius tank one time 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/3/16)

So this happened   







sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/3/16)

Got me an Obz Crius tank.. on my 1st attempt with the assistance and advise from @Keyaam I managed to build a 0.48ohm in 26ga kanthal. . 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/3/16)

Also put my ijust2 driptip on as I like the full stainless finish.. just does it for me
 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

Way to go! The Crius managed to solve my tank itch, it just has everything I need!


----------

